# Ou trouver l'iPad 2 ?



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

Je créé ce poste pour ceux qui comme moi galèrent à se procurer un iPad 2...

J'ai regardé ce matin les sites SFR, Orange, Apple, FNAC, Surcouf, MisterGoodDeal, Boulanger, Darty...

J'ai aussi appelé quelques Virgin, quelques Saturn, mais c'est sold out partout...

Plus rien en stock...

J'essaye tous les soirs via l'utilitaire de réservation Apple mais il n'y a jamais le modèle que je veux...

Un autre bon plan ???


----------



## lom2lyon (31 Mars 2011)

Salut E-Play

Je viens d'acheter le mien (64Go 3G noir) chez DARTY, Villefranche sur Saône (nord de Lyon).
Pour info, ils en ont reçu 3 cet après midi (donc il en reste 2  ).

Je ne sais pas où ils se réapprovisionnent, mais j'en ai également acheté un (même configuration) il y a 2 jours, au même endroit, pour un collègue à moi.

Voilà. Si tu es dans la région de Lyon, tu as encore de l'espoir


----------



## Thr_ju (31 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Tu peux essayer les APR aussi, chez ICLG par exemple. C'est là que j'avais trouvé mon iPad 1 quand tout le monde était en rupture.

Bon courage pour tes recherches!


----------



## lom2lyon (31 Mars 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu peux essayer les APR aussi, chez ICLG par exemple. C'est là que j'avais trouvé mon iPad 1 quand tout le monde était en rupture.
> 
> Bon courage pour tes recherches!




ICLG... Pfffff...
Vendredi dernier (jour officiel du lancement du précieux), je suis allé chez ICLG Lyon (à 12h30). Ils m'ont dit que pour 17h, c'était mort. Part contre, on m'a laissé supposer qu'ils recevraient une nouvelle cargaison de précieux le lendemain (samedi). J'ai donc laissé un accompte de réservation. Au jour d'aujourd'hui, ils n'ont toujours rien, alors que Darty (comme cité plus haut) ont des iPads 2...

Donc peine perdue pour ICLG   (à moins qu'ils m'aient mené en bateau...).
Bien sur, je parle d'ICLG Lyon.


----------



## Thr_ju (31 Mars 2011)

Oui moi c'était ICLG Beaubourg à Paris. Mais j'ai surement eu un coup de bol. Mais ils sont sympas et j'y ai acheté mon MBP également avec -10% donc cool...


----------



## lom2lyon (31 Mars 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Oui moi c'était ICLG Beaubourg à Paris. Mais j'ai surement eu un coup de bol. Mais ils sont sympas et j'y ai acheté mon MBP également avec -10% donc cool...




Effectivement, 10% sur un MBP, ça l'fait 

Sinon, pour en revenir à Darty (promis, je ne suis pas salarié, et ne possède pas d'actions ), si le magasin à côté de chez moi en reçoit (encore aujourd'hui), alors d'autres doivent également en recevoir : ils dépendent pour la plupart de la même plateforme logistique...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

Je suis à Paris et cherche donc en région parisienne...

J'ai appellé partout et ca a été tout le temps, la meme réponse : sold out !!!


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2011)

Je suis passé à la Fnac, Boulanger, Darty sur Bordeaux Nord, il n'y en a plus, par contre il me semble qu'il y en a en TG à Auchan, j'y repasse demain, 2 semaines mini sur l'Apple store.
Sinon je pars dans 12 jours à NY, je vais sans doute l'acheter là-bas.


----------



## kiks (31 Mars 2011)

Pour ceux qui veulent:

iPad 2 32Go wifi black en vente sur darty.fr
Faites vite!!!!!


----------



## kiks (1 Avril 2011)

Ça y est c'est fini sur darty.com, tous les IPAD2 sont en pré-commande!
J'espère que certain en ont profité

Sinon il y a des 16Go wifi+3G noir à réserver sur le site de l'app store opéra en ce moment.


----------



## sylvain-777 (1 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai réserve mon Ipad 2 a partir de 21h sur le store d'Apple (dailleurs je ne sais pas si c'est le cas tout les soirs...)pour le retiré demain dans un Apple store mais faut faire vite sa part très vite....

 Je dois allez le chercher dans l'Apple store du Louvre demain, vous pensez qu'il y aura encore du monde ou bien l'euphorie des premiers jours est retombé?


----------



## cameleone (1 Avril 2011)

La plupart des Apple Stores semblent avoir été approvisionnés ce soir... Je viens de réserver le mien à l'Apple Store de Nice (Cap 3000), un 64 GO Wifi + 3G noir, il semble y en avoir pas mal (et d'autres modèles, mais pas tous). Pourtant, je suis allé voir tardivement, à 22h30 passé !
Je passe le prendre demain...


----------



## mosso2000 (1 Avril 2011)

mmmh mince y'en a plus sur darty, et en effet en région parisienne (78) c'est la dèche.
Je recherche un 32Go wifi noir et y'avait pas ça à Velizy...


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (2 Avril 2011)

Pour ceux qui sont dans la région de Lyon saint etienne : j'etais ce matin au darty de givors et ils avaient quelques pièces en stock. Attention 1 seul modèle de dispo : 64go wifi+3G black. Bonne chance!


----------



## chandy (2 Avril 2011)

J'ai récupéré le mien cet apres midi a l'apple store montpellier odysseum (ipad wifi 64 go), commandé hier soir via le site à presque 23h. 

Il faut à priori surveiller à partir de 21h, je crois que j'ai reservé le dernier 64go vu qu'apres la résa il était à nouveau indisponible !


----------



## sylvain-777 (2 Avril 2011)

Sa y est!!! Je l'ai eu!!  

Merci a l'Apple store et son systeme de réservation !!
Efficace et rapide, faut juste ce connecté a 21 heure pour avoir du choix !


----------



## Padawanlady (2 Avril 2011)

sylvain-777 a dit:


> Sa y est!!! Je l'ai eu!!
> 
> Merci a l'Apple store et son systeme de réservation !!
> Efficace et rapide, faut juste ce connecté a 21 heure pour avoir du choix !



quel model?


----------



## kiks (2 Avril 2011)

Reçu mon deuxième iPad ce matin. Commandé jeudi 31 mars  sur darty.fr
Un iPad 32 Go wifi noir.

Cette fois ça y est un noir pour moi et un blanc pour ma femme.....


----------



## MisterDrako (2 Avril 2011)

Je suis passé cet aprem' au surcouf Paris Daumesnil....

il en reçoivent ce mercredi selon le vendeur ....


bon courage ....


----------



## mosso2000 (2 Avril 2011)

Un 16Go wifi de reservé a velizy via le systeme de resa d'apple, mais j'aurais préferé un 32Go... Est ce que ca va etre assez?


----------



## Naoned92 (2 Avril 2011)

Vélizy est fermé le dimanche, la résa vaut pour lundi ?


----------



## mosso2000 (2 Avril 2011)

Naoned92 a dit:


> Vélizy est fermé le dimanche, la résa vaut pour lundi ?



excellente question xD
j'avais pas fait gaffe que velizy2 est fermé. Je passerai un coup de fil demain... Car ma résa est bien valide jusqu'à demain.

*Date de retrait
* 				dimanche 03 avril


*Lieu de retrait
* Apple Store, Velizy 2


----------



## Naoned92 (2 Avril 2011)

car en fait, je suis dans la même situation que toi, j'ai réservé pour Opéra et c'est fermé le dimanche (or sur la résa il y a bien marqué date de retrait le dimanche 03).

Je pense appeler demain aussi mais si c'est fermé...


----------



## ptitloupi (2 Avril 2011)

Même souci, j'ai fais ma réservation pour l'Apple store Odysseum à Montpellier, sur le mail il est bien noté dimanche 3 avril 2011 mais c'est fermé demain...


----------



## sylvain-777 (3 Avril 2011)

Padawanlady a dit:


> quel model?



iPad 32go wifi blanc (d'ailleurs je ne regrette pas la couleur, c'est classe, pas de trace de doigt et plus sympas pour navigué sur le net...)


----------



## mosso2000 (3 Avril 2011)

Je viens d'appeler et en effet je suis tombé sur le répondeur du mlagasin car fermé.
Bon le fait est que personne ne va venir le prendre à ma place aujourd'hui, mais seront-ils remis en ligne ce soir à 21h, ou notre réservation sera-t-elle maintenue?... Mystère...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Avril 2011)

mosso2000 a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler et en effet je suis tombé sur le répondeur du mlagasin car fermé.
> Bon le fait est que personne ne va venir le prendre à ma place aujourd'hui, mais seront-ils remis en ligne ce soir à 21h, ou notre réservation sera-t-elle maintenue?... Mystère...



Il sera remis en vente... C'est un bug de leur système de resa informatique...


----------



## Moebius13 (3 Avril 2011)

Pour ceux ou celles qui habites dans la région de Marseille, je vous invite à vous renseigner chez Andromac à Aix, c'est un APR, j'ai acheté le mien il y a deux jours, un 3G 16go, modèle peu demandé mais qui me suffit amplement et il en restait en stock.

En tout cas c'est un vrai petit bijou, mais surtout ne pas prendre la smart cover avec, qui est vraiment de très mauvaise qualité, même les vendeurs me l'ont déconseillé, à la place j'ai pris une jolie house en cuir qui fait aussi support pour le même prix que la Smart Cover , de plus d'après macbidouille la smart cover déforme l'ipad.

Bonne chance à tous


----------



## mosso2000 (3 Avril 2011)

Ok donc j'imagine qu'il refaudra être au taquet ce soir à partir de 21h... Y'avait des 32Go noirs hier soir?


----------



## mosso2000 (3 Avril 2011)

c'est du foutage de g**** il n'y avait meme pas de 16Go wifi a velizy ce soir! j'espere que ma resa d'hier a été maintenue, j'appelerai l'apple store demain matin...


----------



## Padawanlady (3 Avril 2011)

Je viens juste de réserver mon Blanc wifi32GO ce soir à 21h02 au AS Opera....
ce qui me rassure c'est que si je ne peux pas y aller, il n'y a pas d obligation d'achat...


----------



## mosso2000 (4 Avril 2011)

finalement ils ont honoré leur réservation et me voila l'heureux possesseur d'un ipad 2 16Go wifi


----------



## the_nuru (5 Avril 2011)

perso j'ai eu le mien sans problème semaine derniere
où? et bien dans un apple retail store, un vendeur agréé apple de paris
il me disait que curieusement personne venait le voir et du coup son stock etait encore là


----------



## Thr_ju (7 Avril 2011)

Pour info certains modèles sont dispos a la réservation dans les Apple Store parisiens...


----------



## davidcaro2 (7 Avril 2011)

Trop content, étant de passage sur Lyon, je vais chez saturn a tout hasard et ....
Ils avaient  reçu quelques iPad dans la matinée.
Suis reparti avec un wifi 32go noir 

Commande applestore annulé aussitôt


----------



## Padawanlady (7 Avril 2011)

Bravo ! Dis-nous comment il se porte et se comporte !


----------



## davidcaro2 (8 Avril 2011)

Un seul mot .... Formidable !
Je n avait d' iPad 1 donc pas de comparaison mais c est très agréable a utiliser.
Je n ai pas de problème au niveau de l écran ( comme on peut lire parfois)
Je me suis empressé d' acheter mywi pour mon iPhone 4 !! Je vais avoir du mal a le prêter a la femme ;-)


----------

